# Oh well look what we have here boys and girls.......



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

[video=facebook;164348630272879]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=164348630272879[/video] 

Will be shipping the week of Christmas!! 

Sorry it took a little longer than expected guys but this kit is DOPE!!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

XLs? :beer:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Uggg, a few weeks after i got my fronts in....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Xl's indeed


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

"Em Kay" 
:what:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> "Em Kay"
> :what:


 x2


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

a bagged mk4 say it aint so :laugh:


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

Evil_Panda said:


> Uggg, a few weeks after i got my fronts in....


 x2


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> "Em Kay"
> :what:


 AHAHAHAHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!A!!!! YEah WTF?????????????? 

These dont look like they go THAT much lower........any pics?


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

jimothy cricket said:


> AHAHAHAHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!A!!!! YEah WTF??????????????
> 
> These dont look like they go THAT much lower........any pics?


 
well it sounds like theyre dragging frame so thats about as low as youre gonna get


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

no vtec 4me said:


> well it sounds like theyre dragging frame so thats about as low as youre gonna get


 dont look like frame draggin to me......u can see under the car in the video :screwy: not knocking Air Lift cause u all are the ****! just saying i dont see what all the hype is about 

P.S. not saying nothing to u "no vtec 4me" :thumbup: cause i like your car more than mine:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

I will post some more pics tomorrow we just got done with it at the end of the day so lighting wasn't that great......she lays no worries....but it's also a customers car so we can't exactly beat the **** out of it.


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I will post some more pics tomorrow we just got done with it at the end of the day so lighting wasn't that great......she lays no worries....but it's also a customers car so we can't exactly beat the **** out of it.


 isnt that like the airlift car? lol i see that thing everywhere


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

so whats done to the car to get it to lay out, and what size tires? are the struts bottomed out at this height or is there room to go?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Dragging on 17's....ok. Now let's see some 19's :facepalm: No hate, I'll be buying air lifts soon enough


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey guys what's up? Can't remember off of the top of my head but these are either 1.25-1.375 in lower than before. That means nuts to the ground and then some. 

Corey can you hook these guys up with the tire size please? And def get them some more pics.


----------



## DirtyDub01 (Jun 23, 2007)

The fronts are 205/45/17 and the wheel is 8" wide


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Guys- 

Brian from the Engineering department at Airlift posting on Corey's account: 

Just wanted to throw up some pics of our new MK4 Slam kit. Some of you have been wanting proof that we lay frame...well here it is! For the record, it has 205/45R17 tires on 8" BBS, axle notches, tie rod notches, trimmed subframe at LCA interference point, knuckles clearanced for outer tie rod pivoting, pinch welds flattened and now the tires are slammed hard into the wheel wells while the LCA pivot points are sub-terrainian! AND..there is still 0.7" of strut travel left. :laugh: 

Check out the scrapage. We'll post more video soon as well. Better quality for sure.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

holy slow dump batman! 
thats like my mannies


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe I should learn how to post pictures properly.. 

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/PsVLRGbZhMLj_ODlCqM58I3FqfTgsZ2dhaeGCwzcMtA?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]http://lh4.ggpht.com/_oQ15ChJ7LCs/TQKdYDZh7QI/AAAAAAAAABE/XKRbfhuYlOw/s144/DSC00552.JPG[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From 12-10-2010[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG] 


[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rQVw-oaIDuZgyDEZpJQ7aY3FqfTgsZ2dhaeGCwzcMtA?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]http://lh3.ggpht.com/_oQ15ChJ7LCs/TQKdcxWZH0I/AAAAAAAAABM/IkUcd3hEHJs/s144/DSC00599.JPG[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From 12-10-2010[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG] 

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/fRc5P03xOEKt-Gss_BK1bo3FqfTgsZ2dhaeGCwzcMtA?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]http://lh6.ggpht.com/_oQ15ChJ7LCs/TQKdq63AIDI/AAAAAAAAABU/VCTYbXnKroA/s144/DSC00585.JPG[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From 12-10-2010[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG]


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

after all the hype i was really expecting more. But i guess i wont say much until i see a better quality photos/video. 

and that seems like a ton of work needed to lay frame. I want to see how low these go with just a simple frame notch.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

05slvrstonegray1.8t said:


> after all the hype i was really expecting more. But i guess i wont say much until i see a better quality photos/video.
> 
> and that seems like a ton of work needed to lay frame. I want to see how low these go with just a simple frame notch.


 
i can understand the need to do those things but i was hoping to be able to ground it out and not be able to move after doing them. 
maybe i'm too picky but im laying like that on BOCs


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Thats about as low as your gonna get before you have to start trimming an cutting other things. Once you do that im sure your gonna go a lot lower. At least you wont have to modify the strut to do so :thumbup:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

VdubXXIV said:


> Thats about as low as your gonna get before you have to start trimming an cutting other things. Once you do that im sure your gonna go a lot lower. At least you wont have to modify the strut to do so :thumbup:


 :sly: 


[email protected] said:


> For the record, it has 205/45R17 tires on 8" BBS, axle notches, tie rod notches, trimmed subframe at LCA interference point, knuckles clearanced for outer tie rod pivoting, pinch welds flattened


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

im glad they finally exist. I really cant understand how people are saying they want more when the car is touching the ground.:screwy: 

the pic of it on a lift, and on the ground is proof enough. Unless you are running undersized tires the car wont lay without doing a notch, pinchwelds, some tierod stuff, and fender lines in most cases. it all depends on your wheel setup too. I think a pic of a car with 18s will make people happier. 

the struts can turn themselves inside out and if the car is hitting on something it still wont lay. The proof is there that the struts will lay if you are willing to do the modifications to make it happen 
:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Guys- 

We have worked very hard on this kit to MAKE SURE that the struts were NOT the limiting factor in the drop. This has been the biggest concern people had with the current kit. We have succeeded in doing that as we still have 0.7 inches of strut travel before we bottom out in the pictures above. We also now have more wheel travel (good for ride quality) than the old kit. 

On this car, the tires smash into the wheelwells about the same time the crossmember touches down. If you have a different tire profile, then your results might be different. All I can say is it would now require major surgery to grind this car into the ground hard enough to make it stop that way. 

Again, laying frame on these is not just a matter of struts. If they are NOT limiting the drop by bottoming out, then your car will require some if not all of the mods I listed above. If you can figure out a way for the car to give you more travel, then our new XL struts will happily support that mission.:laugh: 

Brian


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Guys-
> 
> We have worked very hard on this kit to MAKE SURE that the struts were NOT the limiting factor in the drop. This has been the biggest concern people had with the current kit. We have succeeded in doing that as we still have 0.7 inches of strut travel before we bottom out in the pictures above. We also now have more wheel travel (good for ride quality) than the old kit.
> 
> ...


 
Some people dont understand that theres more to laying frame than just buying the right struts. there is ALWAYS work involved in getting it to lay like that. These pictures are pertty much proof that the car will lay on 19s no problem.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We have worked very hard on this kit to MAKE SURE that the struts were NOT the limiting factor in the drop.
> 
> Brian


 this. the perfect explanation for this. 

i think it's a bit jaded to think that you will lay frame by just slapping the struts on, that is highly improbable to the geometry of the components. gotta pay to play. gotta do the work. gotta do the time.


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

nap83 said:


> this. the perfect explanation for this.
> 
> i think it's a bit jaded to think that you will lay frame by just slapping the struts on, that is highly improbable to the geometry of the components. gotta pay to play. gotta do the work. gotta do the time.


 :thumbup::thumbup: QFT


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

alright we need like full out PICS


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

boom bam pow schweet the kit is out! 

bunch of ****ing idiots posting in here eace:


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

blue bags said:


> im glad they finally exist. I really cant understand how people are saying they want more when the car is touching the ground.:screwy:
> 
> the pic of it on a lift, and on the ground is proof enough. Unless you are running undersized tires the car wont lay without doing a notch, pinchwelds, some tierod stuff, and fender lines in most cases. it all depends on your wheel setup too. I think a pic of a car with 18s will make people happier.
> 
> ...


 I understand they are low. The lift pic proves they go lower then needed. I was more talking about how people were more on the convinced side that these would lay out with nothing more than a simple notch like other competitors like bagyards/masontechs. 
I do agree it depends on a lot of factors like wheel specs and tire sizes, and if things are in the way from this, more things will need to be modified to make it lay out. 
But who knows, this same car posted might have been able to lay out with 205/45's and just a notch. Did they test it before cutting up everything else? Probably just did everything at once while it was in the air. 
My previous statement was just saying i would like to see the results of these on a car before all the cutting up, with just a notch.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Brian from Engineering again...I can't seem to get away from this thread! 

I am dumbfounded that people can think that this car would lay out without any mods! The new struts maybe dropped the car an additional 0.5" from our previous kit (car only had axle notches when we got it) before the control arms hit the subframe around the swaybar mounts. This was holding the entire car up. We knew we had way more strut travel available so we started to cut things away that kept us from hitting the ground. 

So we cut back the subframe and got more drop, but still not touching down. The tierods were now touching the unibody, so we notched them and got more drop. Now the outer tie rods were hitting the knuckle so we rounded the edge of the knuckle so as not to break the ends when Ben laid it out. We were able to skim the subframe now but we also knew that you guys would skewer us if we didn't show even more available drop in case you ran a different tire set-up. So we then flattened the pinch welds in the wheelwell, got a couple more mils of drop and called it a day! 

The bottom line is: it doesn't matter whose struts you use, the car's other suspension parts and body will get in your way and will need modification to get as low as possible. If you don't want to notch for your tierods, and your tires don't first hit in the wheelwells, then you will hold the car up and put lots of bending load on your tierods every time you drop it. I personally would not like to subject my steering system to this kind of torture. 

If any of you want, I can post pics of all the mods we did, since we documented each as we went. If you are not interested in going through all of this, then feel free to order our previous kit. It doesn't go nearly as low and doesn't require mods! But I thought you all wanted to go loooow..... 

OK. It's snowing like hell here, dinner is ready and I need a beer! :grinsanta:


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

05slvrstonegray1.8t said:


> I understand they are low. The lift pic proves they go lower then needed. I was more talking about how people were more on the convinced side that these would lay out with nothing more than a simple notch like other competitors like bagyards/masontechs.
> I do agree it depends on a lot of factors like wheel specs and tire sizes, and if things are in the way from this, more things will need to be modified to make it lay out.
> But who knows, this same car posted might have been able to lay out with 205/45's and just a notch. Did they test it before cutting up everything else? Probably just did everything at once while it was in the air.
> My previous statement was just saying i would like to see the results of these on a car before all the cutting up, with just a notch.


 do more research on air suspensions before you post ignorant comments... 


here's a short cut...the previous air lift struts for the MKIV would not get this low without cutting away at part of the strut 

THESE NEW struts have no problem getting low enough to lay frame (and then some ".7" of more travel")...but adjustments to other suspension components and frame modifications may be needed...ie axle notch, tie rod notch, bushings... 


GET IT?! stop sounding like a hater and do some reading


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

You guys did an awesome job on these! Time to buy a metal front bumper and lip and use your car as a snow plow since MDOT does a terrible job during storms.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

Colin. said:


> do more research on air suspensions before you post ignorant comments...
> 
> 
> here's a short cut...the previous air lift struts for the MKIV would not get this low without cutting away at part of the strut
> ...


 LOL please. I think if i remember correctly i was posting answers in your past threads asking about air. I know more than enough about air and even have the current AL so don't post ignorant info that you're not aware of. 

If you take the time to reread my last post you can see i AGREE on the fact these are low and AGREE that frame modification and other mods are necessary for specific setups. 
I posted on simply how the car they used could have been if they only did the notch for the axle and nothing else. 

Before jumping on the bandwagon and saying blah blah hate blah read. You might want to reread someones post and understand what they're talking about. 
I have no hate on the airlifts and Will at bagriders knows i give full support of their airlift products. I even have plans on purchasing the new XL's for the new height and valving. So again before posting a reply to this and trying to be a douche, understand some info first. 

cheers :beer:


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow this really made my night! Im really excited for them to ship out:thumbup: There are so many noobs that it is funny, people you have to cut **** up no matter what! IMO these are gona be the best buy on the market for MK4 front bags. They layout more than needed, double pillowed, and all around better than the normal ones which were a great product in the first place. Super pumped to install, oh and I will also be modding the rear so I can still run my great-plates with the airlift rears; it's gettin LOW


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Why does it seem like everyones so butt hurt on the air suspension forum? 

Key question here. Do these new struts have a leader line set up now? or did all of that stay the same from the previous version?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

if you think people are butthurt in the air forums, try the mk3 forums :laugh: 

so to reiterate, these lay your car out, everything on the pavement _without_ any modifications riggght?


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

nap83 said:


> if you think people are butthurt in the air forums, try the mk3 forums :laugh:


 I think its just vortex, Its part of being a member


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

I wish these were around with I had my mk4!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

the people in this thread.... 

Show me a mk4 that lays frame with JUST a frame notch and ill paypal you a bagillion dollars. 


Thank you airlift, you did exactly what we all wanted and at a price that is affordable  

Love you guys


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

A bagillion dollars sounds pretty good to me. Anyone have a MK4 on some 14" Daytons??? 

Glad you guys like the kit. Can't wait to see them on cars all over the world!!!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> A bagillion dollars sounds pretty good to me. Anyone have a MK4 on some 14" Daytons???


 No one likes a cheater


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

i could show you a car on 16s with a bag over coil setup laying frame with only a notch   
idk if im just thinking crazy..but didnt people lay frame on supremes with just a notch??


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

masontechs with just a frame notch and 17's will lay, besides the point, glad to see these come out have a couple friends that will be getting them :thumbup:


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

what were people expecting with these struts? that these struts would lay out with no supporting mods? the struts obviously lay out, and are a step up from their previous design so props to airlift for that. 

hack up your cars and lay out people


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

CoopersVR6 said:


> masontechs with just a frame notch and 17's will lay, besides the point, glad to see these come out have a couple friends that will be getting them :thumbup:


 17s with 205/45s? no they wont


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

no vtec 4me said:


> 17s with 205/45s? no they wont


 x2


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Guys just a quick update we will be shipping them out on Dec 27th.....little bit of a delay from our powder coater...but everyone should still have them before the beginning of the year!


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Guys just a quick update we will be shipping them out on Dec 27th.....little bit of a delay from our powder coater...but everyone should still have them before the beginning of the year!


 
Not me. Shipment takes more than 3 days to Turkey


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

lol that is very true


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Brian from Engineering again...
> If any of you want, I can post pics of all the mods we did, since we documented each as we went. ...D
> 
> :grinsanta:


 I want to see the mods. I would like to do them eventually. Please. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Colin. said:


> do more research on air suspensions before you post ignorant comments...
> 
> 
> here's a short cut...the previous air lift struts for the MKIV would not get this low without cutting away at part of the strut
> ...


 
weren't you the one who started the last huge **** thread about bagyard vs. mason-tech vs. air lift? 

hmm pot meet kettle?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

all i want.............is PICTURES. I'm not doubting these XL at all.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

zrobb3 said:


> hack up your cars and lay out people


 Right? Theyre only MK4s. 

I am really looking forward to getting the set for Kaits car. I need a reason to work on her car and pretend mine doesn't exist.


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

VdubXXIV said:


> Why does it seem like everyones so butt hurt on the air suspension forum?
> 
> Key question here. Do these new struts have a leader line set up now? or did all of that stay the same from the previous version?


 why couldnt put leader lines on the old ones? its just a damn sink supply line with a glorified name


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

@[email protected] 
Could we have a fully lifted picture


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok it's Corey again....I am getting Brian his own account lol 

Pics are coming guys...... 

On the leader lines. I like the name "glorified sink supply lines" in fact I may use in a future marketing campaign  

Trust me when I say these are NOT sink supply lines....they are pneumatic air lines that are tested to 800psi and supplied to us by Viair. 

On the old kits we couldn't run leader lines the port came out of the top of the upper end cap.....and stainless steel rubbing on a rubber air spring = BAD DAY!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

jimothy cricket said:


> all i want.............is PICTURES. I'm not doubting these XL at all.



Mr. Cricket: pictures of mods as you requested! See album below.

[TABLE="width: 194"]
[TR]
[TD="alig...AAAAAAEI/l7XAi0Tnke4/s160-c/MK4Slam.jpg[/IMG][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]MK4Slam[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/URL]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Brian. Tell Ian to be careful drifting the miata :laugh:


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

The kit is looking good guys, cant wait to get it to play with.

Although, i don't see why it would be too complicated to modify the tie rods to be inverted for maximum clearance. A1 guys do it, and they make kits for them as well. This way you don't have to notch the frame to clear the Tie Rods, and you don't have to stress them as well either.


Elvir


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Elvir2 said:


> The kit is looking good guys, cant wait to get it to play with.
> 
> Although, i don't see why it would be too complicated to modify the tie rods to be inverted for maximum clearance. A1 guys do it, and they make kits for them as well. This way you don't have to notch the frame to clear the Tie Rods, and you don't have to stress them as well either.
> 
> ...


although i dont know the reason....mk4's cant do that


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

Elvir2 said:


> The kit is looking good guys, cant wait to get it to play with.
> 
> Although, i don't see why it would be too complicated to modify the tie rods to be inverted for maximum clearance. A1 guys do it, and they make kits for them as well. This way you don't have to notch the frame to clear the Tie Rods, and you don't have to stress them as well either.
> 
> ...


or r32 spindles


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

i had a hard time moving my mkiv with mason techs and 205/45-17 on 9's.
either way i will be buying these struts.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

so are these shipping out yet? i was told this week. [email protected] has me all set up, just waiting to hear word so I can pay him the rest of my money. :thumbup:


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Hope to be getting an email as well, paid in full a long time ago:thumbup:


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

looks like a great product and hopefully ill be purchasing a set for my gf car...... on a side note, u guys wanna lay with xl and just a notch, get a mkv


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

OHHHHH those pics give me ideas!...........


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

So, are you sending them out today? :grinsanta:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

OffLineR said:


> So, are you sending them out today? :grinsanta:


this


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Wednesday.....Thursday at the latest  Just waiting on the struts to come back from the powder coaters!


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

Cant wait for mine :thumbup:


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

So how many of you guys are happy about this really??? I am trying to get my brothers Mk4 GTI just to throw the new kit on. Can't wait to start seein everyone's pics? Merry Late Christmas everyone and I hope you all have a fun and safe New Year.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I will be extremely happy when I got them.
Only thing I need is XL's. 
Than the car will be on the air :biggrinsanta:
It is going to be first Air Lift and Accuair kit in Turkey


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

So, is it today?


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I am patiently waiting on everyone to get and review their product, but I am already on board to buy the new front struts in the very near future. I'm already on a BOC, but looking for more lift, and a more simple setup in the front.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

No

It's tomorrow sorry they are going through our last Quality Control test right now and then they go into the boxes and are shipped out on the First Fed Ex truck tomorrow morning! 

Can't wait for you guys to put this kit on.....it's going to be killer!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No
> 
> It's tomorrow sorry they are going through our last Quality Control test right now and then they go into the boxes and are shipped out on the First Fed Ex truck tomorrow morning!
> 
> Can't wait for you guys to put this kit on.....it's going to be killer!!!


Thanks for the update Corey :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Pallet full of MKIV xl's just loaded on to the Fed Ex truck!! 

Happy New Year Everybody!!!


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

ordered, decided not to wait for reviews and such as everything seems legit and Airlift is good peeps
wasnt convinced with the first vid but after seeing pics and such its good nuff for me.


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

hope my order is on the pallet


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

so psyched to see these shipped out and people install them. Say good bye to competition  airlift wins. Especially if the new management turns out as good as it sounds you guys will be on top:beer:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

so... my order is with [email protected] you guys are supplying all that he ordered right?


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

WootWoot cant wait for my tracking number!


----------



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Pallet full of MKIV xl's just loaded on to the Fed Ex truck!!
> 
> Happy New Year Everybody!!!



When can us UK owners expect delivery?


----------



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

this snow sucks. at this rate i wont have my xls on untill march  even though its a mkv


----------

